# 75 gallon tank with chip in bottom corner, would it still be safe?



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, im looking at buying a new tank, either a 75 gallon, or a 55 gallon, i REALLY want a 75.

the ONLY 75 gallon available in my entire town has 2 chips on one side, one at the top (not worried about it as its near the very top, and it wouldnt have much pressure from weight on it) and one on the very bottom...

the tank is being discounted almost 75% off of retail price,

i hate the fact that if i get it, id be risking my entire home, 75 gallons of water on the floor would be disasterous,

here are the 2 pictures of the chip on the bottom, if i were to sillicone it, would it be fine? or would i still be risking it?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im not sure about the intergrity of it but like you said i wouldnt risk having all that water in your home but do you like to gamble?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally would not risk it. The fact that the tank has 2 chips shows that it must have been handled pretty roughly. Just out of curiosity, how much is the price of the tank with the 75% off? I hope that the store isn't encouraging you to use it for fish.


----------



## juliechow (Dec 22, 2012)

piece of glass siliconed on the inside would be an easy fix

for 75% off I would pop on it


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm surprised the store would even choose to sell it, discount or not. They could easily return it to their dealer. Risky for both your home and your fish.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

You wouldnt know it to look at it, but glass has a directional grain to it. Chips like that seriously compromize the structural integrity. Unless you do what julie chow is saying and reinforce the inside with a seperate piece of glass of considerable size fastened by silicone (which looks real ugly) i wouldnt risk it.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I had a tank with a chip like that I risked it and it spider ed right across the whole tank and started leaking everywhere! only good thing I was home and dealt with it (lucky) I would never risk it again!! it was even patched by the way spider went right pass patch and leaked!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*NO!!!*

I would say DON'T GO THERE! deal or not, that would be one H**L of a mess if it let go.
There has got to be a 75 available around there somewhere, come on fellow members help him find a tank!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

What about filing it with an apoxy or windshield chip filler?


----------

